
1-click 'Apply With LinkedIn' Web button debuts - igriot
http://dock-of-bay.blogspot.com/2011/07/1-click-apply-with-linkedin-web-button.html
======
amirmc
Interesting. Until recently my LinkedIn profile was a bit of a mess and
includes most of the things I've been involved with.

Since most careers advice involves 'tailoring' your CV I'm not sure how
applicants will benefit from this. If I wanted to apply for different roles in
different companies requiring different skill-sets, what do I put on my
profile?

Edit: After reading the LinkedIn blog post, it seems there's more to this than
simply sending an employer a link to your profile. Suggestions of who works in
the company might be useful but that's something I'd have done anyway.

------
glimcat
So is Amazon going to sue over this? (I kid, hopefully.)

Still, I wonder how this will work out.

------
aw3c2
awful blog(?) spam

~~~
ErikD
Yes. Here is a link to the linkedin blog:
<http://blog.linkedin.com/2011/07/24/apply-with-linkedin/>

